# [off/matos] Asus P5K

## El_Goretto

Bonjour,

Je voulais savoir si d'autres personnes du fofo avaient acquis cette carte mère.

Perso, l'install s'est fait sans problème sous Linux (avec un noyau 2.6.21), et tout est fonctionnel (sauf le son que je n'utilise pas). Ca fait 4 changement de carte-mère que voit passer ma gentoo, et franchement, c'est plutôt jouissif de ne rien avoir à reinstaller  :Smile: .

Pour info, le gain en perf par rapport à une asrock 775VSTA est pas phénoménal (de 69 à 72 fps de moyenne sur le bench Company of Heroes), et pourtant le port PCIe passe de 4x à 16x, et la RAM de 667 à 800MHz.

Ceci étant, j'ai quelques phénomène gênant, dont je ne sais pas si cela indique que ma carte est défectueuse, ou bien si cela vient du produit lui-même. D'où le fait de savoir si d'autres utilisateurs ont les mêmes soucis:

1-au boot, il arrive que l'écran du chip jmicron ne soit pas affiché... et que donc mes disques IDE qui lui sont raccordés ne soient pas du tout vus. C'est pénible, très pénible.

2-dès que je plug le cable dans la carte LAN intégré Attansic L1 et que le lien monte, j'ai un vieux bruit strident non uniforme, façon petit ventilo vénerd un peu grippé.

----------

## widan

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 2-dès que je plug le cable dans la carte LAN intégré Attansic L1 et que le lien monte, j'ai un vieux bruit strident non uniforme, façon petit ventilo vénerd un peu grippé.

 

Le transfo d'isolement qui est dans la prise RJ45 sur la carte mère ? Ca peut parfois vibrer et produire un bruit assez aigu. Si le bruit change (ou disparait) en fonction du trafic sur le réseau, c'est probablement ça.

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1-au boot, il arrive que l'écran du chip jmicron ne soit pas affiché... et que donc mes disques IDE qui lui sont raccordés ne soient pas du tout vus. C'est pénible, très pénible.
> 
> 

 

Il pourrait y avoir un problème avec les disques. Si ils sont compatible S.M.A.R.T.D il faut aller voir les log.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   
> 
> 1-au boot, il arrive que l'écran du chip jmicron ne soit pas affiché... et que donc mes disques IDE qui lui sont raccordés ne soient pas du tout vus. C'est pénible, très pénible.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Aucun problème avec mes disques, les derniers tests smart étaient bons. Et c'est l'écran correspondant au chip jmicron qui ne s'affiche pas. Au pire, avec des disques qui déconnent, j'aurais supposé qu'il y ait un écran avec 0 disques détectés, ou bien ça mettraient 3 plombes à s'afficher. Mais je peux me tromper  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> (snip)
> 
> 2-dès que je plug le cable dans la carte LAN intégré Attansic L1 et que le lien monte, j'ai un vieux bruit strident non uniforme, façon petit ventilo vénerd un peu grippé.

 

'alute

Je n'interviens que sur le point 2 et encore, je suis peut-être complètement HS mais sait-on jamais ^^. Je ne sais pas si tu seras dans le même cas de figure, et widan aura tôt fait d'y remettre bon ordre si je me suis fourvoyé, mais ta description m'a remis en mémoire une anecdote  : j'ai eu ce genre de comportement avec mon laptop au boulot (Inspiron D610) ; un légé bruit strident qui module de temps à autres .

Je n'en remarquais pas l'importance au début mais au bout d'une heure d'usage çà devenait extrèmement désagréable voire carrément insupportable au bout d'une demi journée.

A première "ouïe" il me semblait provenir du rj45 car je commençais à l'entendre au boot avec l'activation de la loopback mais après quelques recherches sur la question, je suis tombé sur ceci.

En testant un peu à la volée avant de figer çà en bootparam, c'est un cstate à 2 qui m'a qui m'a permis de conserver une tension artérielle en dessous de 16 après 3h d'utilisation   :Mr. Green: 

Jette un oeil des fois que   :Wink: 

----------

## AgentMat

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour info, le gain en perf par rapport à une asrock 775VSTA est pas phénoménal (de 69 à 72 fps de moyenne sur le bench Company of Heroes), et pourtant le port PCIe passe de 4x à 16x, et la RAM de 667 à 800MHz.

 

C'est normal le bus a plus de capacité mais il faut que la carte graphique suive le débit. Y'a quasiment que les 8800 GTX qui exploitent le x16 et encore faut etre en super haute résolution avec AA et FA a fond, sinon on utilise pas le surplus de bande passante. Tu as quoi comme ram ? De la mauvaise RAM (timings de merde) a 800 Mhz ca vaut pas de bons timings à 667.

----------

## widan

 *boozo wrote:*   

> A première "ouïe" il me semblait provenir du rj45 car je commençais à l'entendre au boot avec l'activation de la loopback mais après quelques recherches sur la question, je suis tombé sur ceci.

 

De façon générale les sifflements proviennent de bobines qui vibrent:

VRMs: celui du CPU en général, parfois celui de la carte graphique. Si c'est celui du CPU, le bruit va varier en fonction de la consommation électrique du CPU (donc de la charge et de l'économie d'énergie - SpeedStep et C-state actif).

Le transfo d'isolement dans la prise RJ45: le bruit est lié au trafic réseau.

L'alimentation: c'est le même problème que dans les VRM, mais généralement le bruit ne varie pas autant.

Recherche "inductor whine" ou "coil whine" sur Google, c'est un problème fréquent (et effectivement particulièrement gênant).

----------

## El_Goretto

Wééééé, plein de bonnes infos à lire religieusement  :Smile: 

Encore!!  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Ok, bon, pour le problème sonore, c'est Ok, pour le fun j'ai tenté une autre alim (mais de marque), et ça passe. Va comprendre Charles. Mais rassurez-vous, je perds pas vos liens  :Wink: 

Pour le problème plus grave du chip Jmicron qui saute au reboot, ça me gerce les lèvres de l'avouer, mais c'est la faute au driver sous nunux... ou à Nunux lui même, mais je sais pas d'où. J'ai refait une tripotée de tests, et c'est une fois que j'ai booté sur ma gentoo que j'ai des problème. Si je démarre Xp comme 1er OS, no problemo. Mais dès que nunux est lancé, la méthode la plus fiable pour voir réapparaitre le chip Jmicron reste d'arrêter complètement le PC.

C'est nul.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

--

edit: j'ai essayé les drivers jmicron "pata" et libata, et pareil que Miguel.

--

re-edit: Hohoho, ya une iste. Booter sur le liveCD sysrescueCD ne provoque pas de problème, et il a un noyau 2.6.20. Je vais regarder de ce côté là.

----------

## El_Goretto

Ca pue du sgeg mon histoire.

Quand je boote mon noyau normal sans démarrer X, ya quasiment plus de problème. Mais si je lance xdm/KDE sur ma gentoo, ou bien une ubuntu 64bits de base (avec un 2.6.20), rebelotte, ça déconne au reboot ya plus de jmicron.

Bor...l!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Ouais, honte à moi, j'ai oublié de signaler: retour de la carte au revendeur, échange, et hop, ça roule.

Bon, histoire d'enfoncer le clou: la P5K, c'est pas top, franchement pas.

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

c'est pas la première fois que l'on peut lire/trouver/entendre que les produits ASUS avec GNU/LINUX c'est pas l'extase. Mais je n'ai rien sous la main pour corroborer mes dire.

Micka

----------

## kwenspc

Ça varie avec les sous-composants (JMicron, Marvell...) mis dessus. Mais c'est vrai qu'avec Linux c'est pas tout le temps la joie. Ma P5B-VM fonctionne au poil sauf la carte réseau qui parfois saute sans arrêt (mais, bizarrement ça le fait surtout avec des logiciels foireux comme skype...), le driver skge est tout moisi d'façon.

----------

## Bio

J'ai une A5K également et pas de problèmes avec ma Gentoo : install nikel hormis le SATA à configurer en mode compatible dans le BIOS afin qu'il soit reconnu par le LiveCD.

Je n'ai aucun des problèmes que tu mentionnes. Par contre sais tu si la fonction wake on lan est dispo sur la carte attansic? Et, si oui, comment l'activer?

----------

## El_Goretto

Je ne l'utilise pas, je l'ai désactivée dans mon BIOS.

----------

## razer

P5K...

J'en ai tellement lu, de vertes et pas mûres, sur ce forum que j'ai pris une Gigabyte, P35-S3L

J'ai recompilé une gentoo amd64 ces deux derniers jours, aucun problème majeur à signaler, mais des petits trucs chiants :

impossible de tirer quelque chose de l'hardware sensor (IT87)

le niveau sonore reste assez faible, même avec tous les mixeurs à fond (intel-hda)

Sinon, le C2D 4600 met sa branlée à mon ancien P4HT : compil de Ooo en 1H45 contre presque 6H  :Smile: 

----------

